# Restaurar el usuario administrador en windows XP



## pepechip (Dic 13, 2008)

Con objeto de evitar un tipico mensaje de error que sale utilizando el MPLAB de que he sobrepasado los 65 caracteres decidi abrir una nueva cuenta de usuario con un nombre de tan solo 3 caracteres y al mismo tiempo dejarla solamente para trabajar con el mplab y con el grabador de pic, pero la anterior cuenta que tenia con el nombre "administrador" me ha desaparecido y quisiera restaurarla, he probado ya casi de todo sin resultados, afortunadamente toda la información que contenia he localizado su ubicacion, pero preferiria recuperar este usuario.
la cuenta que habri la cree como administrador en lugar de limitada por eso el problema, pero ya so se dar marcha atras.

Este ordenador dispone una version de XP desatendida que no trae la opcion de restaurar.

Ya no aguanto mas aqui son las 1:43 de la madrugada y me voy a la cama.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 21, 2008)

Iniciando sesión a prueba de fallos no podrás hacer algo?, a un amigo le pasó algo similar hace un tiempo y me comentó que había creado una cuenta nueva a partir de ese modo de arranque.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2008)

presiona F8 y en el menu que sale selecciona modo a prueba de fallos... cuando aparezca la pantalla de loguin estaran ambas cuentas, la normal y la de administrador, entra a la de administrador y podras modificar o añadir mas cuentas

Saludos...


----------



## pepechip (Dic 22, 2008)

Gracias Chico, ya lo repare tal y como tu has dicho.
un saludo


----------

